
CryptoMiniSat 5.0.1 released – with MIT license - another
https://www.msoos.org/2016/09/cryptominisat-5-0-1-released-with-mit-license/
======
brudgers
Repository:
[https://github.com/msoos/cryptominisat](https://github.com/msoos/cryptominisat)

